# Schrift neu laden in V7 ist es SHIFT + TextWerkzeug + Arbeitsfläche, wie ist es in CS



## Elena (29. Januar 2005)

Es gab mal bei Photoshop 7 einen Trick wie man die Schriften neu ladet.
SCHIFT Taste drücken, wenn man mit dem TextWerkzeug auf die Arbeitsfläche klickt.
Gibts so etwas auch in CS?
Um nicht jedesmal Photoshop neu zu starten wenn man eine Schrift installiert.

So long

-Elena


----------



## aTa (29. Januar 2005)

Wenn du ne Schrift neuinstallierst, ist die Schrift automatisch in Photoshop drin.
Zumindest weiss ich es seid 6.0. Also nix mit neu laden oder sowas...


----------



## Elena (29. Januar 2005)

Danke für Deine Antwort.
Also damit mir uns verstehen erklär ich es ein bisschen besser, ich habe Photoshop am laufen und ich instaliere eine neue Schrift in Win XP wärendem das Photoshop läuft.
Die nun installierte Schrift wird nicht automatisch in PS angezeigt, ausser ich beende und lade PS nochmals.
Dies versuchte ich zu umgehen, wie hier:

http://www.designerinaction.de/tipps_tricks/detail.php?id=248

Aber im CS gehts nicht, darum meine frage.

So long

Elena


----------



## Chris_TC (30. Januar 2005)

*Re: Schrift neu laden in V7 ist es SHIFT + TextWerkzeug + Arbeitsfläche, wie ist es i*



			
				Elena hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also damit mir uns verstehen erklär ich es ein bisschen besser, ich habe Photoshop am laufen und ich instaliere eine neue Schrift in Win XP wärendem das Photoshop läuft.
> Die nun installierte Schrift wird nicht automatisch in PS angezeigt, ausser ich beende und lade PS nochmals.


 
 Sorry, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich habe schon mehrfach bei geöffnetem Photoshop und geöffnetem Dokument eine neue Schriftart installiert. Diese Schriftart steht in Photoshop sofort automatisch zur Verfügung und kann im geöffneten Dokument auch gleich verwendet werden.


----------



## Elena (30. Januar 2005)

Komisch ist bei mir nicht der Fall!


----------

